# who's d600 dust has gone away?



## slow231 (Apr 24, 2013)

i'm on my second cleaning @ 5k clicks (been slacking on photo stuff recently).  it was nasty dirty again this time around, and required several wet swabs to get all the stubborn stuff off. also everything inside the mirror box was still mad dirty. i rocket blasted the crap out of it, and it was still shedding plenty of dust.  every time i got the sensor clean, new stuff would quickly be redeposited.  I know lens rentals was reporting a decrease in the amount of cleanings required as their cameras broke in, but i don't remember hearing any specific user reports of camera's transitioning into the clear.  mine seems nowhere near done shedding...


----------



## TMC (Apr 24, 2013)

I have around 5500 clicks on mine and i just started noticing the dust/oil in my images so i did some stopped down test shots and was floored by all the crud on my sensor.  I havent ever cleaned it other than blowing it out on occasion.  I have however contacted Nikon and sent them some images and the approved me to send it in for a cleaning.  I suspect mine was still shedding crud at 5000+ clicks but when I get it back from Nikon and shoot a 1500 pics or so with it I will send ya an update.  Im also curious if anyone else has found a fix for this issue other than to just keep cleaning your sensor.


----------



## Geaux (Apr 24, 2013)

TMC said:


> I have around 5500 clicks on mine and i just started noticing the dust/oil in my images so i did some stopped down test shots and was floored by all the crud on my sensor.  I havent ever cleaned it other than blowing it out on occasion.  I have however contacted Nikon and sent them some images and the approved me to send it in for a cleaning.  I suspect mine was still shedding crud at 5000+ clicks but when I get it back from Nikon and shoot a 1500 pics or so with it I will send ya an update.  Im also curious if anyone else has found a fix for this issue other than to just keep cleaning your sensor.




Here's my thing, if you never noticed it before, it obviously means you hardly shoot at f/22 to even notice it, so why bother?  You had to manually go looking for the issue.

OR, learn to wet clean it like I've been reading.  I'm going to be purchasing a d600 soon and have no problem cleaning it every once in a while and from my understanding if I'm not shooting at f/18-22 (which I hardly do) and into the sky I'll hardly even notice it.


----------



## slow231 (Apr 24, 2013)

i don't go around looking for it. but when i start noticing it in shots, i'll do a test picture (which by then is pretty horrendous).  you can see it on shots that aren't f22 btw, it's on the freaking sensor.  i got a copper hill kit, but i'm burning through the wet swabs like there's no tomorrow.  if i'm gonna take the time to clean it, i want it spotless when i'm done.  It's more than mildly annoying when it's depositing new specs literally on the test shot after the 5th time wet cleaning it and going to town with the rocket blower.


----------



## DCerezo (Apr 25, 2013)

Mine has come back...


----------



## sandollars (Apr 27, 2013)

I have to keep all my cameras clean.  It's just part of owning a DSLR.  What's the big deal?


----------



## jrizal (Apr 27, 2013)

sandollars said:


> I have to keep all my cameras clean.  It's just part of owning a DSLR.  What's the big deal?



It's a known issue and becomes dirty immediately therefore annoying. Though you can cllean it yourself, e frequenxy of cleaning is rather high compared to other dslrs  to the point that it is annoying. Still it's a great camera. Toyed with it and let's just accept that fact.


----------



## dl4449 (Apr 27, 2013)

I sent mine to Nikon for cleaning (warranty) and they replaced the shutter. Apparently there are leaks around the shutter that is letting dust in.
Nikon D600 sensor's dust spots caused by a gap around the shutter? | Nikon Rumors


----------



## jrizal (Apr 27, 2013)

Yup. That's the real big deal about the D600. But later productions units ahould have that fixed by now.


----------



## ratssass (Apr 27, 2013)

jrizal said:


> Yup. That's the real big deal about the D600. But later productions units ahould have that fixed by now.



...but do they?That's something I've hoped they've overcome through quality control.I probably won't be in the position until this fall to purchase one,but how can you assure a later production unit?


----------



## jrizal (Apr 27, 2013)

Unfortunately it's still a hit or miss on the new batch of D600s which have serial numbers beginning with 305. The earlier batch 304 has more occurences of the dust problem. While there is an improvement, there is still no guarantee of not having this dust problem.


----------



## JackPhotography1998 (Apr 30, 2013)

What do you mean by broke in the cameras?

Jack M'crystal Photography


----------



## MOC2103 (Apr 30, 2013)

dl4449 said:


> I sent mine to Nikon for cleaning (warranty) and they replaced the shutter. Apparently there are leaks around the shutter that is letting dust in.
> Nikon D600 sensor's dust spots caused by a gap around the shutter? | Nikon Rumors



Did this resolve the problem? My D600 is in with Nikon at present for the second time in a month due to oil spots. The first time they just cleaned the sensor but apparently this time some parts are being replaced. I will know more when I get it back, but it is only 2 months old.


----------



## Gandalfsson (Aug 14, 2013)

This problem is not just showed at f. 22, but already f. 11 and some f. 8,  so for landscapes and macro it is not good.

 Of course we know, that dust is a problem with Dslrs. and that we have to clean,  but not ..............S O    MUCH, as all the reports and honest pro-shooters and test-sites as Thom Hogan, DPreview, Imaging ressources and more writes

The good news is, that it looks like the problems perhaps is solved from the newest batch according to the net.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Aug 14, 2013)

I bought an d600 and before i even fitted the lens i noticed a 1cm long triangular mark on the mirror, i fitted the lens and when i looked though the viewfinder all i could see was loads of bits of dust/dirt , i was a bit upset when i had just paid £2000 for it, i boxed it back up and returned it.

I had a D5200 before the D600 and i found a single large bit of jet black dirt, i could see when looking though the viewfinder, i removed the lens and blew some air inside and it dropped out, i had only had the camera a couple of days and the lens had never been removed since i first fitted it.

So i am not having much luck with Nikon at the moment. 

John.


----------



## KmH (Aug 14, 2013)

Whatever can be seen in the viewfinder is *not* on the image sensor.

Anything seen in the viewfinder is on the focusing screen, the main mirror, or the rear of the lens.
Generally, dust/debris on the front lens element can't be seen in the viewfinder.


----------



## slow231 (Aug 17, 2013)

just an update. one more cleaning in between the first post and now. 8600 clicks now, still shedding and needs another cleaning.


----------



## Struxure (Aug 17, 2013)

6000+ shot replaced shutter, now 10,000+ shot, still full of dust. Send to NSC for cleaning 6 times.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Nov 6, 2013)

I bought the D610 i hope the dust problem has been fix, has anybody seen the video below of the D600 actually creating the dust. 

This Time Lapse Shows the Nikon D600 Has a Dusty Sensor Problem

John.


----------

